# Alternative rear snowplow control



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

Two weeks ago I purchased my first rear snow plow. It is a snowman plow. I have always been picky about the way my truck looks on the inside both during the season and during the off-season as well. When I found out the snowman comes standard with a standard toggle switch I knew I would have to try and do better. What I came up with is two push buttons that I mounted in the control for the front Western plow that I have.

I thought I would post a picture of this so someone else could do the same with their own set up.


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*Looks neat*

Keebler, have any pics of the truck with both plows on? Also, how were you able to get the wiring and the buttons to look so neat! Was the rear plow pricey? Do you only do residentials or do you have commercials where you think the rear will be worthwhile. Nice job.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Great looking contoller. How long did that project take?


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't have any pictures of the truck with both plows on because the front plow is behind a bunch of stuff in my building. I'll probably take a few when I get it ready for the season. It took a lot of time to get the wiring to look the way it does. I'm sure it could have been even nicer but you have to draw the line somewhere. The rear plow retail price is around $3000. At first if you look at what you get for that much it seems high. But then if you consider the cost of the pump, and the wiring harness, and the rising cost of steel it's not too bad. The wiring project with the switches probably took a total of about 5 or 6 hours. I'm sure this could have been done in about three, but it is more of a hobby so I didn't get in any kind of hurry.

During a typical storm I have about 6 or 7 hours of commercial lots and then only an hour of residential. I would like to go more for residential so the plow times can be a little more flexible. I guess the reason for the rear plow was I'm like anyone, I want to make more money in less time.

Here is a picture of the inside of the control with the two new switches hooked up. Sorry about the blurry pictures, my camera doesn't work for close ups.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

I've been thinking about doing this with my set up, just never got off my butt to do anything with it. I believe this is the proper motivation I was looking for. A couple of questions tho: where did you get the switches, can they handle the amp draw of the motor solenoids or did you run them through a relay?


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

The switches and the coil cord came from mouser.com. I think the switches would have been able to handle the amp draw from just the solenoids, but the coil cord that I found had very small wires and I knew the wires couldn't handle the current. I used two mini relays from Directed Electronics inc. but any 12 volt automotive relay would work. When you decide what switches and relays you are going to use just remember cheaper is not always better. They will work fine until about 3 a.m. when your in the middle of your route and it's still snowing. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info. This gets me on the right track for this project.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

i'll have pics of my setup after the flatbed comes in for my truck...i have an 8' Minute Mount and a Daniels back box...going to be one sweet moneymaker payup


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

What type of wire (cable) did you use for this project?


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

The wire I added that goes from the control to the relays was a coil cord that was supposed to be for a computer keyboard. I got the cord from the same place as the switches. I tried to find something that looked like the Western coil cord since they would be side by side. The rest of the harness was supplied by snowman. I would have to say that the snowman harness is very nice. It's not something that is going to give you trouble two years down the road like some vehicle accessories you see.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, gives me some ideas. Very nice setup by the way.


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*Pics from Keebler*

Keebler, any chance you have some pics now?


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

G.L. In Ont said:


> Keebler, any chance you have some pics now?


 Here is a picture I took the other day before I put the truck away. My truck might be a little older but at least it's paid for. Plowing snow is just an extra income for me. I'm just glad I don't have to survive on what I make. With no more snow than we get in Iowa I would be broke.:waving:


----------

